# Over The Glasses (OTG) Goggles



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

chickenhide said:


> Sup guys. I need a pair of goggles that can fit over my glasses. I can't get contacts (I've tried) because I have ptosis in my right eye, so OTG goggles are my only option. I'm looking at the Smith OTG Prophecy or some other smith Google but my main concern is OTG goggles looking huge and silly looking. Does anyone have experience with OTG goggles and how do they look on you? I can't find any images of people wearing some.
> 
> Thanks in advance


OTG goggles should be identical to most goggles. The only difference is the foam gasket has cut outs on the side.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

hopefully you have tiny glasses.

OTG goggles don't clear my current frame.

So, I went with inserts for my Bolle Gravity.


----------



## chickenhide (Jan 3, 2015)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> hopefully you have tiny glasses.
> 
> OTG goggles don't clear my current frame.
> 
> So, I went with inserts for my Bolle Gravity.


Where did you get inserts & are they expensive?


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

I bought the inserts from Amazon (not that expensive... maybe $30 with Amazon prime)

I had my optometrist make them for $190. But... since I have money in my Health Savings Account I need to burn, it didn't bother me.

But, there are online places you can use.
Prescription Ski Goggles A Sight for Sport Eyes

Prescription Sunglasses, Prescription Eyewear Online | SportRx , etc


----------



## Blueburd (Feb 15, 2015)

Have you checked out RA Optics? They are big enough to fit over glasses and they do not fog. I love mine and the price is amazing! Http://www.Boardblu.com


----------



## chickenhide (Jan 3, 2015)

Blueburd said:


> Have you checked out RA Optics? They are big enough to fit over glasses and they do not fog. I love mine and the price is amazing! Http://www.Boardblu.com


Hmmm never came across RA optics. Do you wear glasses too? They dont mention anything about OTG


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

chickenhide said:


> Hmmm never came across RA optics. Do you wear glasses too? They dont mention anything about OTG


If you check this guy's posts,..? Same post in 7 or 8 goggle threads. It's spam. Do lots of research on them before considering a "never heard of before" goggle brand! :shrug:


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

All 8 of his posts are him spamming his own website and own googles on different threads.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Bolle Adapter C in my Bolle Gravity Goggles


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Rx inserts........ftw


----------



## Wolfpaw (Mar 8, 2015)

I was pleasantly surprised to realize that my gasses fit nicely into the Oakley Canopy goggles even though they are not OTG as such. My glasses are also by no means tiny (nor my head small...), as I wear Oakley's Servo plastic frames.


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

I dont have issues with my googles fogging, but my glasses fogging under them. Would any of the Smith OTG with the fan help with this?


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

PorkCereal said:


> I dont have issues with my googles fogging, but my glasses fogging under them. Would any of the Smith OTG with the fan help with this?


I have the same problem with my glasses fogging, but not my goggles. It only happens when its dumping snow, super cold, or raining. 

I heard there are mini fans you can insert into your goggles, but I'm not going to buy any without someone giving me a review. Anyone heard of these?


----------



## Lonenut (Jan 31, 2015)

mojo maestro said:


> Rx inserts........ftw


How do Rx inserts compare with OtG, really? I've been wearing OtG my whole life, so I don't know what I might be missing, though I wonder.

At the same time, I wear my goggles on my helmet, so if I had Rx inserts I'd never be taking the helmet off I guess.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Lonenut said:


> How do Rx inserts compare with OtG, really? I've been wearing OtG my whole life, so I don't know what I might be missing, though I wonder.
> 
> 
> 
> At the same time, I wear my goggles on my helmet, so if I had Rx inserts I'd never be taking the helmet off I guess.



If you have small frames..... I would go OTG


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

You don't actually need OTG. 

1 of the 4 OTG goggles I've tried on fit with my glasses. I started trying on friends goggles and found that the electric egb2's fit perfect with my goggles. Some of these larger goggles fit great with glasses. Just keep trying every goggle on that appeals to you.


----------

